# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Compal LA-A992P, ver.1.0 πρόβλημα με μητρική. Λειτουργεί πιέζοντας κάποιο σημείο μόνο

## misterno

Γεια και πάλι,

έχω πρόβλημα με το λαπτοπ του παιδιού και προκειμένου να γλυτώσω περιττά έξοδα απευθύνομαι στους ειδικότερους από μένα.
Η μητρική φοράει επεξεργαστή i7 και το τσιπάκι περιέχει και την GPU μαζί.
Το πρόβλημα εμφανίστηκε αρχικά πριν κανα μήνα, όταν έχανε επαφή με το πληκτρολόγιο και μετά δεν έβρισκε κάρτα ήχου.
Το λαπτοπ δεν έχει εγγύηση και αποφάσισα να το ελέγξω προσωπικά.
Αποσύνδεσα τον σκληρό, το DVD, το WIFI module και τα εξτρά βύσματα USB.

Μετά από προσεκτικό έλεγχο, διαπίστωσα ότι μόλις έδινα τάση από το τροφοδοτικό, άναβε το power led και πατώντας το power button λειτουργούσε ο αναμιστήρας αλλά η οθόνη ήταν μαύρη. Μετά από 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα, αναβόσβυνε το led Caps lock. 
Διαπίστωσα ότι πιέζοντας ελαφρά την πλακέτα στο ύψος της σύνδεσης με την οθόνη, άνοιγε κανονικά η εικόνα και έλεγε ότι δεν βρίσκει HDD, λειτουργικό κλπ. Όταν σύνδεσα τον δίσκο, μπήκα κανονικά στα windows αλλά άργησε αρκετά και δεν έβρισκε κάρτα ήχου.
Πιέζοντας πάλι κάποιες φορές έβρισκε και την καρτα ήχου αλλά μετά από λίγη ώρα χρήσης, έβγαζε σφάλμα και μπλέ οθόνη των windows 8.
Επίσης λειτουργούσε και όταν ανασήκωνα πολύ ελαφρά την πλακέτα προς εκείνη την μεριά.
Δοκίμασα να θερμάνω με σταθμό θερμού αέρα εκείνη την περιοχή μήπως υπήρχε καμιά ψυχρή κόλληση αλλά τζίφος.
Το πρόβλημα παραμένει και ανοίγει μόνο με ελαφρά πίεση που είπα πριν.

Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας.

----------


## atsio

Εάν είναι το μοντέλλο με την GPU, reball την GPU ειδάλλως, reball την CPU. Το ζέσταμα τους θα είναι προσωρινή λύση.

----------

